# هل الخنزير محرم ؟؟



## الباحث الجديد (22 مارس 2012)

قبل البدء
الموضوع ليس مكرر لأننى أريد تفسير آيتين من الإنجيل أعتقد أنهما يحرمان أكل الخنزير

الآية الأولى تصف جرم اليهود و أكلهم للخنزير
 اش 65:4  يجلس في القبور ويبيت في المدافن يأكل لحم الخنزير وفي آنيته مرق لحوم نجسة.

و فى الآية التالية تهديد بالفناء
 اش 66:17  الذين يقدسون ويطهرون انفسهم في الجنات وراء واحد في الوسط آكلين لحم الخنزير والرجس والجرذ يفنون معا يقول الرب

على الأقل أطلب تفسير الآيتين إن أمكن
و مشكورين مقدما


----------



## سرجيوُس (22 مارس 2012)

*هل الخنزير محرم
.*


> *للاويين 11 *​
> *7 والخنزير لانه يشق ظلفا ويقسمه نصفين لكنه لايجتر فهو نجس لكم 8 من لحمها لاتأكلوا وجثثها لا تلمسوا انها نجسة لكم *​


قبل البدء


> الموضوع ليس مكرر لأننى أريد تفسير آيتين من الإنجيل أعتقد أنهما يحرمان أكل الخنزير


هو سفر اشعياء فالانجيل؟




> الآية الأولى تصف جرم اليهود و أكلهم للخنزير
> اش 65:4  يجلس في القبور ويبيت في المدافن يأكل لحم الخنزير وفي آنيته مرق لحوم نجسة.


الخنزير نجس ولكن ها هى طبيعه العصيان الممنوع مرغوب


> و فى الآية التالية تهديد بالفناء
> اش 66:17  الذين يقدسون ويطهرون انفسهم في الجنات وراء واحد في الوسط آكلين لحم الخنزير والرجس والجرذ يفنون معا يقول الرب


اناس تفعل الشر مثل تقديم الجرزان والخنازير فى عبادتهم للاصنام





> على الأقل أطلب تفسير الآيتين إن أمكن
> و مشكورين مقدما


تم


----------



## سرجيوُس (22 مارس 2012)

*الرد على شبهة هل الخنزير حرام لانه دنس ؟*


----------



## apostle.paul (22 مارس 2012)

*فى العهد القديم الخنزير نجس ومن قائمة الماكولات المحظورة 
فى العهد الجديد لا يتسلط علينا لا اكل ولا شرب ولا هلال ولا سبوت فى المسيح الكل اصبح خليقة جديدة وانتهى عصر الناموس الرمزى  
*


----------



## الباحث الجديد (22 مارس 2012)

هذه خلاصة الموضوع الموجود فى الرابط المذكور

"وملخص ما نقصده ان الخنزير ضمن بهائم كثيرة رمز اليها انها غير نظيفة لعدم تحقيق احد او الرمزين الذين هم شق الظلف كرمز لفصل الخطية والاجترار كرمز ان يلهج في كلام الله ليل نهار . ولما تم المرموز اليه بطل الرمز وايضا الرب قد وضح لبطرس انه لم يخلق شئ دنسا قط فكل شئ طاهر للطاهرين."

و لم يوضح الكاتب صراحة هل أكل الخنزير حرام أم حلال
و لو كان كل شيئ طاهر للطاهرين فماذا عن القطط و الكلاب و الصراصير ؟؟
و هل يلغى كلام بطرس كلام الكتاب المقدس ؟؟


----------



## سرجيوُس (22 مارس 2012)

> فكل شئ طاهر للطاهرين."





> و لم يوضح الكاتب صراحة هل أكل الخنزير حرام أم حلال
> و لو كان كل شيئ طاهر للطاهرين فماذا عن القطط و الكلاب و الصراصير ؟؟
> و هل يلغى كلام بطرس كلام الكتاب المقدس ؟؟


وهل كل ما ذكرت هو طاهر ليكون طاهر للطاهرين؟


----------



## الباحث الجديد (22 مارس 2012)

هل معنى كلامك أنه غير طاهر و محرم ؟؟


----------



## الباحث الجديد (22 مارس 2012)

فى الرابط الذى إستشهدت به
إقتباس
" الرب قد وضح لبطرس انه لم يخلق شئ دنسا قط فكل شئ طاهر للطاهرين"
نهاية إقتباس


معنى الكلام المقتبس أنه لا يوجد أي مخلوق دنس ؟؟؟
و حسب إستشهادك :-
نعم القطط و الكلاب و الصراصير و الذباب طاهرة و ليست دنسة

إعطنى جواب واضح لو تكرمت على


----------



## apostle.paul (22 مارس 2012)

> و لم يوضح الكاتب صراحة هل أكل الخنزير حرام أم حلال
> و لو كان كل شيئ طاهر للطاهرين فماذا عن القطط و الكلاب و الصراصير ؟؟
> و هل يلغى كلام بطرس كلام الكتاب المقدس ؟؟


*مفيش حاجة بتتلغى الكل بيكمل فى المسيح
كما بطلت ذبائح العهد القديم الموسوية فى العهد القديم بذبيحة المسيح الابدية وكملت فيه
كل شئ كمل فى المسيح واعطانا ناموس الحياة 
كل رمزو العهد العتيق كملت فى المسيح وتسلط رموز الناموس ملهاش وجود فى عهد العتق من الخطية 

لكن سؤال قطط وكلاب وصراصير ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هى دى بهايم بتتاكل اصلا؟؟؟؟
*


----------



## apostle.paul (22 مارس 2012)

> معنى الكلام المقتبس أنه لا يوجد أي مخلوق دنس ؟؟؟
> و حسب إستشهادك :-
> نعم القطط و الكلاب و الصراصير و الذباب طاهرة و ليست دنسة


*اسمها نجسة مش دنسة
فى فرق بين النجاسة unclean وبين الدناسة الخاصة بالخطية 
القطة والكلب والصرصار مش بهايم تؤكل علشان يطبق عليها معاير النجاسة من كونها ممنوعة من الاكل او مسموح بيها

بقيت احس بتفاهه منقطعة النظير


*


----------



## الباحث الجديد (22 مارس 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *
> لكن سؤال قطط وكلاب وصراصير ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> هى دى بهايم بتتاكل اصلا؟؟؟؟
> *



يظهر حضرتك لم تذهب إلى الصين 
نعم هناك شعوبا كثيرة من غير أصحاب أى كتاب يأكلونها


----------



## apostle.paul (22 مارس 2012)

*طيب مياكلوها عاداتهم كدا
ايه علاقة خلاص الانسان باللى بياكله؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*


----------



## الباحث الجديد (22 مارس 2012)

أخى apostle.paul
إبتعدت عن الديانات و تتكلم عن العادات

من فضلك أريد جواب دينى قاطع عن تحريم أو تحليل أكل الخنزير فى ضوء الآيتين فى المشاركة الأولى

أو تفسير كلام بطرس الذى حلل أكل كل شيئ وفقا لإستشهاد سرجيوس 
و لا دخل للعادات عند الكلام عن الكتاب المقدس


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 مارس 2012)

> من فضلك أريد جواب دينى قاطع عن تحريم أو تحليل أكل الخنزير فى ضوء الآيتين فى المشاركة الأولى


كل شيء طاهر للطاهرين..


----------



## الباحث الجديد (22 مارس 2012)

مرحبا عزيزى مولكا أنقذتنى من apostle.paul فهو يشعر بتفاهة الموضوع
و من غير المجدى النقاش فى موضوع مع شخص يشعر بتفاهة الموضوع

نرجع لصلب الموضوع
"كل شيئ طاهر للطاهرين"
ما معناها
هل المقصود أن كل ما يأكله الشخص الطاهر يصبح طاهرا طالما أن طاهرا أكله
أم
يجب أن يكون طاهرا أولا ليصلح كطعام للطاهرين


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 مارس 2012)

> نرجع لصلب الموضوع
> "كل شيئ طاهر للطاهرين"
> ما معناها
> هل المقصود أن كل ما يأكله الشخص الطاهر يصبح طاهرا طالما أن طاهرا أكله


معناها ان الإنسان صاحب القلب الطاهر لا يكون له أكل نجساً..


----------



## الباحث الجديد (22 مارس 2012)

عزيزى مولكا
ما ردك على مشاركتى الأولى و بها آيتين يتحدثان عن الخنزير ؟؟

و هل معنى جوابك الأخير أن الخنزير طاهر ؟؟


----------



## الباحث الجديد (22 مارس 2012)

أم تقصد أن المسيحى غير المؤمن يأكل الخنزير
أما المسيحى المؤمن لا يأكل الخنزير

ليتك تتفضل على بالتوضيح


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 مارس 2012)

> عزيزى مولكا
> ما ردك على مشاركتى الأولى و بها آيتين يتحدثان عن الخنزير ؟؟
> 
> و هل معنى جوابك الأخير أن الخنزير طاهر ؟؟



1. الآيتين في العهد القديم.
2. جوابي أن الخنزير ليس نجساً..



> ليتك تتفضل على بالتوضيح



لماذا تأكل انت مثلا السمك؟


----------



## الباحث الجديد (22 مارس 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> 1. الآيتين في العهد القديم.
> 2. جوابي أن الخنزير ليس نجساً..
> لماذا تأكل انت مثلا السمك؟



و هل العهد القديم ليس جزء من الكتاب المقدس
خصوصا أن الأيتين يتحدثان عن أطعمة و حيوان معين و السبب أن الخالق لا يريد أن نأكله 

الأية الثانية تتوعد بالفناء 
و من ضمن الأسباب ذكر صراحة أكل الخنزير
هذا يطلق ببساطة شديدة تحريم حتى دون الخوض فى الدناسة و النجاسة

الخنزير ليس نجسا ؟؟
"الذين يقدسون ويطهرون انفسهم في الجنات وراء واحد في الوسط آكلين لحم الخنزير والرجس والجرذ يفنون معا يقول الرب"
لقد تم وضعه قبل الجرذ صديقى !!

لماذا آكل السمك ؟؟
لنفس السبب الذى يجعلك تأكله
لم يحرم فى كتابى


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 مارس 2012)

> و هل العهد القديم ليس جزء من الكتاب المقدس


من الكتاب المقدس، ولكنه الخطوة الاولى فيه..



> خصوصا أن الأيتين يتحدثان عن أطعمة و حيوان معين و السبب أن الخالق لا يريد أن نأكله
> 
> 
> الأية الثانية تتوعد بالفناء
> ...


في العهد القديم..



> لنفس السبب الذى يجعلك تأكله


ليس لنفس السبب..



> لم يحرم فى كتابى


ولماذا لا تأكل التراب من الشارع ( أعزك الله )؟


----------



## الباحث الجديد (22 مارس 2012)

أخى الكريم 
كامل إحترامى
تركت سؤالى و تسألنى الآن عن معتقدى
إجاباتى ستكون مخالفة لقوانين القسم أعزك الله
لأنها ستحتوى على قرآن و أحاديث فدعنا لا نتعدى على قانون القسم

فهل تتكرم مشكورا بالتركيز على السؤال الأساسى

أنت تقول أن التحريم كان فى العهد القديم
أين التحليل فى العهد الجديد ؟؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 مارس 2012)

> تركت سؤالى و تسألنى الآن عن معتقدى


لا يا اخي، رددت على سؤالك وسأرد على سؤالي

غرض سؤالي هو، أن ما لم يحرمه الله هو ليس نجساً، في العهد القديم كان هذا رمزا، في العهد الجديد صار كل شيء بالروح، فلم يصبح شيء نجساً،



> أين التحليل فى العهد الجديد ؟؟



ليس ما يدخل الفم ينجسه بل ما يخرج من الفم .... + نصوص كثيرة لا اتذكرها كلها الآن..


----------



## الباحث الجديد (22 مارس 2012)

عزيزى مولكا
ضع ما يفيد تحليل الخنزير بالخصوص لأنه حالة خاصة جدا فقد سبق تحريمه بالنص
يجب تحليله بالنص
أما النصوص العامة فهة تعنى كل الأشياء و تشمل الفئران و الصراصير كما ذكرت سابقا
فعندما يأكل شخص لحم قط أو كلب فهو أيضا يدخل الفم ...  فهل معنى ذلك أنه صواب ؟؟

كما أنك إستشهدت بآية فى غير موضعها
هذه كانت عن نقد تلاميذ المسيح لعدم غسل أيديهم قبل أكل الخبز
و إليك النص كاملا

2  لماذا يتعدى تلاميذك تقليد الشيوخ.فانهم لا يغسلون ايديهم حينما ياكلون خبزا.
3  فاجاب وقال لهم وانتم ايضا لماذا تتعدون وصية الله بسبب تقليدكم.
4  فان الله اوصى قائلا اكرم اباك وامك.ومن يشتم ابا او اما فليمت موتا.
5  واما انتم فتقولون من قال لابيه او امه قربان هو الذي تنتفع به مني.فلا يكرم اباه او امه.
6  فقد ابطلتم وصية الله بسبب تقليدكم.
7  يا مراؤون حسنا تنبأ عنكم اشعياء قائلا.
8  يقترب اليّ هذا الشعب بفمه ويكرمني بشفتيه واما قلبه فمبتعد عني بعيدا.
9  وباطلا يعبدونني وهم يعلمون تعاليم هي وصايا الناس
10  ثم دعا الجمع وقال لهم اسمعوا وافهموا.
11  ليس ما يدخل الفم ينجس الانسان.بل ما يخرج من الفم هذا ينجس الانسان.

منتظر ردك


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 مارس 2012)

أنتظرني للغد عزيزي، فالوقت الآن أنتهى بالنسبة لي..


----------



## الباحث الجديد (22 مارس 2012)

تصبح على خير عزيزى مولكا
منتظرك غدا


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (22 مارس 2012)

المداخلات كثيرة والوقت لا يسمح ، لذلك سأقول كلمة صغيرة

وهى أن الشيئ النجس هو الذى أكله يذهب بالإنسان لجهنم النار

ولا يوجد شيئ نجس فى ذاته ، لأن الله لم يخلق شيئاً نجساً

ولكن الله فى العهد القديم ، وفى ظروف خاصة بتمرد شعب العهد القديم ، وضع عليهم أثقالاً تأديبية 

ومن ضمنها أنه وضع لهم قائمة طويلة من المأكولات ، وقال لهم أنها نجسة لهم 

فهى لم تكن محرَّمة منذ البداية على قديسى العهد القديم قبل ذلك ، بدليل أن الله سمح لنوح بأن يأكل من كل ما تنتجه الأرض من حيوانات وغيرها ، بلا إستثناء واحد

++ وفى العهد الجديد رفع عنا الرب كل الأثقال ، ومن ضمنها جعل بعض الأطعمة محرمة وسبباً فى الهلاك الأبدى لمن يخالف الأمر الخاص بها

فمن هنا تعرف أن الهلاك لم يكن بسبب الطعام بل بسبب مخالفة الأمر الإلهى التأديبى ، فلما رفع الله هذا الأمر التأديب ، لم يعد الطعام محل منازعة

++ فالطعام فى حد ذاته لا يمكن أن يؤدى إلى جهنم النار ، بل مخالفة الوصية

ومن السذاجة أن نظن أن أى أكل يمكن أن يؤدى من ذاته لجهنم

أما الأطعمة التى نقرف من أكلها ، فذلك لا يدخل فى باب النجاسة التى تؤدى لجهنم ، بل يدخل فى باب العادات

فأنت تقرف من أكل الحصان ، ولكن بعض الشعوب تأكله ، وانت تقرف من أكل الحمار ، ولكن بعض الشعوب تأكل الحمار الوحشى ، وانت تقرف من أكل الثعابين ولكن بعض الشعوب تأكلها ... إلخ

فالموضوع هنا موضوع نفس وقرف وليس موضوع أكل يؤدى لجهنم أياً كان


----------



## الباحث الجديد (22 مارس 2012)

عزيزى مكرم زكى شنوده
لم تستشهد بأى أية من الكتاب المقدس تبرر رأيك
لذلك فكلامك (مع كامل إحترامى)
برغم أنه جميل لكنه لا يعدو أن يكون وجهة نظر
و الديانات لا تبنى على وجهات النظر و "القرف" و "النفس"
خصوصا فيما يتعلق بالتحريم و المنع

لا زلت منتظر رد مولكا


----------



## الباحث الجديد (22 مارس 2012)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> ++ فالطعام فى حد ذاته لا يمكن أن يؤدى إلى جهنم النار ، بل مخالفة الوصية



معذرة عزيزى سبب تحريم الخنزير ليس عقابا كما ذكرت بل تم تحريمه لسبب واضح و هو :-

"والخنزير.لانه يشق ظلفا ويقسمه ظلفين لكنه لا يجترّ.فهو نجس لكم"

و لو كان الرد هو أن هذا كان فى العهد القديم

ما الذى تغير فى الخنزير فى الوقت الحالى ؟؟
هل أصبحت الخنازير تجتر الآن ؟؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 مارس 2012)

*



			ضع ما يفيد تحليل الخنزير بالخصوص لأنه حالة خاصة جدا فقد سبق تحريمه بالنص
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

العموم يشمل الخصوص!!




			يجب تحليله بالنص
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

من قال هذا أخي الحبيب؟
هذا خطأ منطقي،
لابد ان يكون التحريم بالصوص لانه لا يمكن ان يحرم الله علينا كل الأكل!
لكن يمكن ان يحلل لنا كل الاكل..




			أما النصوص العامة فهة تعنى كل الأشياء و تشمل الفئران و الصراصير كما ذكرت سابقا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

جميل، ما المشكلة إذن؟




			فعندما يأكل شخص لحم قط أو كلب فهو أيضا يدخل الفم ... فهل معنى ذلك أنه صواب ؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

يا عزيزي، لم تصلك الفكرة، الفكرة ليست في صواب ام خطأ، الفكرة في" هل هذا ينجس الإنسان امام الله أم لا " ، هذه هى الفكرة، هل كل ما ذكرت ينجسد الإنسان أمام الله ؟
لا



			كما أنك إستشهدت بآية فى غير موضعها
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

عزيزي، رجاء، انا احترمك، لا تقل لي مثل هذه الكلمات مرة اخرى لاني اعرف بماذا اتكلم وكيف اتكلم..





			2 لماذا يتعدى تلاميذك تقليد الشيوخ.فانهم لا يغسلون ايديهم حينما ياكلون خبزا.
3 فاجاب وقال لهم وانتم ايضا لماذا تتعدون وصية الله بسبب تقليدكم.
4 فان الله اوصى قائلا اكرم اباك وامك.ومن يشتم ابا او اما فليمت موتا.
5 واما انتم فتقولون من قال لابيه او امه قربان هو الذي تنتفع به مني.فلا يكرم اباه او امه.
6 فقد ابطلتم وصية الله بسبب تقليدكم.
7 يا مراؤون حسنا تنبأ عنكم اشعياء قائلا.
8 يقترب اليّ هذا الشعب بفمه ويكرمني بشفتيه واما قلبه فمبتعد عني بعيدا.
9 وباطلا يعبدونني وهم يعلمون تعاليم هي وصايا الناس
10 ثم دعا الجمع وقال لهم اسمعوا وافهموا.
11 ليس ما يدخل الفم ينجس الانسان.بل ما يخرج من الفم هذا ينجس الانسان.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لنقرأ النصوص كاملة ونرى:


* *1 حينئذ جاء الى يسوع كتبة وفريسيون الذين من اورشليم قائلين.*​ *2 لماذا يتعدى تلاميذك تقليد الشيوخ. فانهم لا يغسلون ايديهم حينما ياكلون خبزا.*​ *3 فاجاب وقال لهم وانتم ايضا لماذا تتعدون وصية الله بسبب تقليدكم.*​ *4 فان الله اوصى قائلا اكرم اباك وامك. ومن يشتم ابا او اما فليمت موتا.*​ *5 واما انتم فتقولون من قال لابيه او امه قربان هو الذي تنتفع به مني. فلا يكرم اباه او امه.*​ *6 فقد ابطلتم وصية الله بسبب تقليدكم.*​ *7 يا مراؤون حسنا تنبأ عنكم اشعياء قائلا.*​ *8 يقترب اليّ هذا الشعب بفمه ويكرمني بشفتيه واما قلبه فمبتعد عني بعيدا.*​ *9 وباطلا يعبدونني وهم يعلمون تعاليم هي وصايا الناس*​ *10 ثم دعا الجمع وقال لهم اسمعوا وافهموا.*​ *11 ليس ما يدخل الفم ينجس الانسان. بل ما يخرج من الفم هذا ينجس الانسان.*​ *12 حينئذ تقدم تلاميذه وقالوا له اتعلم ان الفريسيين لما سمعوا القول نفروا.*​ *13 فاجاب وقال كل غرس لم يغرسه ابي السماوي يقلع.*​ *14 اتركوهم. هم عميان قادة عميان. وان كان اعمى يقود اعمى يسقطان كلاهما في حفرة.*​ *15 فاجاب بطرس وقال له فسّر لنا هذا المثل.*​ *16 فقال يسوع هل انتم ايضا حتى الآن غير فاهمين.*​ *17 ألا تفهمون بعد ان كل ما يدخل الفم يمضي الى الجوف ويندفع الى المخرج.



أظن أن الكلام هنا حرفي عن " ما يدخل الفم " وما " يخرج من الفم " ..
هل هذا واضح؟
*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 مارس 2012)

> ما الذى تغير فى الخنزير فى الوقت الحالى ؟؟
> هل أصبحت الخنازير تجتر الآن ؟؟



للأسف يا عزيزي، مازلت لم تصل للمنطق هنا، التحريم نفسه كان رمز..

ولو أخذنا المنطق حرفي ، فالنص يقول هنا:



> "والخنزير.لانه يشق ظلفا ويقسمه ظلفين لكنه لا يجترّ.فهو نجس* لكم*"



فهنا قال لكم!!


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (22 مارس 2012)

الباحث الجديد قال:


> عزيزى مكرم زكى شنوده
> لم تستشهد بأى أية من الكتاب المقدس تبرر رأيك
> لذلك فكلامك (مع كامل إحترامى)
> برغم أنه جميل لكنه لا يعدو أن يكون وجهة نظر
> ...



هل تطلب الشواهد من أجل اليقين ، أم لمجرد المحاورة !!!

ولم نقل أن الدين أمر بأن تقرف من أكل ما ، هذه من عندياتك أنت

بل إننى فصلت ما بين الموضوعين تماماً

فإذا بك تتكلم وكأننى أنا الذى ربطت بينهما !!!!!


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (22 مارس 2012)

*فإن كنت تريد الإستزادة ، فهذا موضوع سابق لى ، أقدمه لك :
منذ أيام نوح ، كان الأصل هو إباحة كل أنواع الأطعمة بلا أى استثناء ( تك 9: 3) . ولكن الله  ـــ   بعد ذلك بآلاف السنين ـــ   وضع أثقالاً تأديبية على الشعب المتمرد ، وكان منها تحريم أكل بعض الأطعمة . ولكن الله رفع عنا هذه الأثقال ، بعد الفداء والمصالحة . كو 12:2 –21  .

، فقد وضع الله فى ناموس موسى أثقالا عديدة على اليهود ـــ  لم تكن موجودة أصلاً منذ أيام نوح ـــــ   ومنها تحريم بعض الأطعمة من الحيوانات والطيور والأسماك  ، وإعتبارها نجسة ، ولكن الرب أعفانا من كل أثقال الفرائض الناموسية القديمة ، فقد صالحنا بصليبه (كو 2: 14 ،20)   ومن ذلك أنه أعاد شريعة الأطعمة إلى أصلها الطبيعى الذى كان منذ أيام نوح ( تك 9: 3) 

++ ومما يؤكد أن منع الله لليهود عن أكل بعض الأطعمة ، كان أثقالاً تأدبية ، وليس بسبب أن هذه الأطعمة دنسة بطبيعتها ، أو أنها قادرة على تدنيس الإنسان ، مما يؤكد ذلك ، نذكر شيئين :-
+ أولاً : تعليم الرب ، إذ قال :[ ليس ما يدخل الفم ينجس الإنسان ]  مت 15 :11 ، وأيضاً [ كل ما يدخل الإنسان من خارج لا يقدر أن ينجسه ، لأنه لا يدخل إلى قلبه ، بل إلى الجوف  ، ثم يخرج إلى الخلاء  . . . ، الذى يخرج من الإنسان ذلك ينجس الإنسان ، لأنه من الداخل ، من قلوب الناس ، تخرج الأفكار الشريرة  . . . .  وتنجس الإنسان ] مر 7 : 18-23 . وهو تعليم واضح لا يقبل التأويلات .

+ ثانياً: أعلن الرب لبطرس الرسول  عن نفس التعليم من خلال رؤيا  ( أع 10 :12 ،13)  ، ومع أن هذه الرؤيا كانت وسيلة لهدف أشمل وأعم ، وهو إبطال النظرة اليهودية إلى الأمميين باعتبارهم أنجاساً ، إلا أن وسائل وأهداف الرب جميعاً هى دائماً مقدسة وصالحة وصحيحة ، الوسيلة الصحيحة للهدف الصحيح ، فإن الغاية لا تبرر الوسيلة ، فليس فى تعاليم وأمثال الرب أى ضلالات ، بل إنها كلها حق ، فى وسيلتها وفى غايتها ، لأنه هو : [ الحق ] 
+ فإنه بهذه الرؤيا قد أبطل النظرة اليهودية إلى الأطعمة ، وإلى الأممين ، معاً ، لأن زمان أثقال التأديب قد انتهى ، فقد قال الرب لبطرس أن يذبح ويأكل من كل ما فى الأرض بلا استثناء ، مثلما كان قد  أحل سابقاً  -  لنوح -   الأكل من كل دبابات الأرض بلا استثناء ( تك 9: 3). .  في العهد القديم ، أعطى الله وصايا تتناسب مع مستوى الطبيعة الساقطة للبشر .ولكنه في العهد الجديد رفع مستوى الطبيعة البشرية ذاتها ، بالتجديد بالميلاد الثاني ، ولذلك رفع - أيضاً -  مستوى الشريعة ، فأصبحت شريعة الكمال . فمثلاً ، في العهد القديم كانت الشريعة هي : [ لا تزن ] ، فرفع مستواها في شريعة الكمال فأصبحت : [ كل من نظر إلى إمرأة ليشتهيها فقد زنى بها في قلبه ] . وفي العهد القديم كانت الشريعة : [ لا تقتل ] ، فأصبحت في شريعة الكمال : [ كل من يغضب على أخيه باطلاً يكون مستوجب الحكم ] . في العهد القديم أوصى الله بمحبة القريب فقط : [ تحب قريبك] و [ لا تشهد على قريبك شهادة زور . لا تشتهي بيت قريبك ] ، ولكنه في شريعة الكمال يقول : [ أحبوا أعداءكم ] . كما كان الله قد أباح تعدد الزوجات ، لقساوة قلوب الناس في العهد القديم ، ولكنه حرمه في شريعة الكمال ، لأن أصل خلقة الإنسان هي حواء واحدة لآدم واحد ألى آخر العمر . كما كان قد أباح الطلاق لكل سبب ، لقساوة قلوبهم ، ولكنه حرمه في شريعة الكمال إلا  لعلة الزنا ..وأيضاً  في العهد القديم ، كان الله قد وضع أثقالاً تأديبية ، مثل التطهيرات الجسدية المتزمتة ، ومثل القيود الغير مبررة على بعض الأطعمة ، ومثل تقييد الحركة في يوم السبت ، إلى درجة قتل من يحمل حطباً ، أما في عهد المصالحة والنعمة ، فقد أزال الرب عنا كل هذه الأثقال جميعاً ، فمثلاً ، قال عن السبت : أنه جعل لخدمة وراحة الإنسان وليس لكي يصبح الإنسان عبداً ليوم السبت : [ السبت جعل للإنسان ، لا الإنسان لأجل السبت ] مر 2 : 27 ، فإن الأصل في وضع الله لشريعة السبت هو أن يرتاح الناس يوماً بعد عناء العمل  لستة أيام 
*


----------



## الباحث الجديد (23 مارس 2012)

عزيزى ملوكا
لا تزعل من عبارة "أنك إستخدمت الآية فى غير موضعها"
فلم أقصد بها شيئ سيئ و لا تأخذ الأمر بحساسية فأنا الآخر أحترمك و أقدرك

الخنزير ثبت كراهية أكله فى آيتين من العهد القديم و بمنتهى الخصوص
و فى أحد الآيات تم وضعه مع الجرذ

فهل معنى ذلك أن العموم و هو الطعام كل الطعام أصبح محللا ؟؟
و كل ما يدخل للفم لا ينجسه ؟؟
ألا توجد أى ضوابط لما يدخل الفم ؟؟؟
مستحيل أن يكون كل ما يدخل الفم " من الطعام " لا ينجسه 
الأمثلة كثيرة
و لو تتكرم وضح لى معنى كلمة "لكم" فى الآية


----------



## الباحث الجديد (23 مارس 2012)

أخى ملوكا 
أنت ذكرت أن الكلام فى الآيات حرفى
فما معنى هذا

  ليس ما يدخل الفم ينجس الانسان.بل ما يخرج من الفم هذا ينجس الانسان.
12  حينئذ تقدم تلاميذه وقالوا له اتعلم ان الفريسيين لما سمعوا القول نفروا.
13  فاجاب وقال كل غرس لم يغرسه ابي السماوي يقلع.
14  اتركوهم.هم عميان قادة عميان.وان كان اعمى يقود اعمى يسقطان كلاهما في حفرة.
15  فاجاب بطرس وقال له فسّر لنا هذا المثل.
16  فقال يسوع هل انتم ايضا حتى الآن غير فاهمين.
17  ألا تفهمون بعد ان كل ما يدخل الفم يمضي الى الجوف ويندفع الى المخرج.
18  واما ما يخرج من الفم فمن القلب يصدر.وذلك ينجس الانسان.
19  لان من القلب تخرج افكار شريرة قتل زنى فسق سرقة شهادة زور تجديف.
20  هذه هي التي تنجس الانسان.واما الأكل بايد غير مغسولة فلا ينجس الانسان

يبدو لى الكلام هنا رمزيا أخى العزيز
و الرمز هنا يعود بنا لنقطة البداية مرة أخرى حول رد المسيح على أن الأكل بأيدى غير مغسولة لا ينجس الإنسان
و إفتراضيا أن يكون الطعام حلال لأن الكلام أساسا على الخبز
فالكلام هنا خاص عن عدم ضرورة غسل اليدين قبل أكل الخبز 
فكيف نعممها و نستخدمها فى تحليل كافة الأطعمة ؟؟؟؟

بعكس تحريم الخنزير 
فقد ورد فى سياق جميع الأطعمة المحرمة

وواضح من سياق الآية أن المقصود بما يدخل الفم هو اليد (لأنها محور الكلام فى الآيات)
و أن ما يخرج منه هو اللسان أو الكلام


----------



## الباحث الجديد (23 مارس 2012)

ما فهمته من الآيات (وصححنى لو كنت مخطئ)
يد الإنسان طاهرة سواء كانت مغسولة أو غير مغسولة

هنا مثال رائع من المسيح عن ما يدخل و يخرج من الفم
الفم ينجس الإنسان عندما يتكلم بالشرور الموجودة فى القلب (طبعا عن طريق اللسان) و هنا إشارة عن الكلام و هو ما يخرج من الفم
ما يدخل الفم من الطعام لا ينجس الإنسان (لاحظ جيدا أنهم كانوا يتناولون وقتها خبزا و هو طاهر لا محالة)
و أن ما يدخل الفم يخرج إلى (الخلاء) و لا يؤذى أحد بعكس اللسان (عندما يتكلم بشرور نابعة من القلب)
أعتقد هذا خصوص و لا أعتقد أبدا أن فيه إشارة لتحليل أى طعام سبق تحريمه بدليل عدم ذكر كلمة طعام فى الآيات


----------



## الباحث الجديد (23 مارس 2012)

أخى ملوكا ليس من حقى تفسير الكتاب المقدس
لذلك أدعوك لمعاينة هذا الرابط
http://st-takla.org/pub_Bible-Inter...-Matta/Tafseer-Engil-Mata__01-Chapter-15.html
و به تفسير الأيات
فهلا إطلعت عليه ؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 مارس 2012)

*



			فهل معنى ذلك أن العموم و هو الطعام كل الطعام أصبح محللا ؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

كما قلت، أصبح غير نجسا..



			و كل ما يدخل للفم لا ينجسه ؟؟
ألا توجد أى ضوابط لما يدخل الفم ؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

يا عزيزي رجاء القراءة بتمعن

خلاص الإنسان لا علاقة له بأكله، الكتاب يقول " كل الأشياء تحل لي ولكن ليست كل الأشياء توافق "، على سبيل المثال، الخنزير غير "محرم" في المسيحية، لكن إن ظهرت به أمراض، فهل سأستمر في تناوله؟ أو لو كان المسلمون لا يأكلونه، فنحن لن نأكله مراعاةً لمشاعرهم كما أمرنا الكتاب المقدس..




 مستحيل أن يكون كل ما يدخل الفم " من الطعام " لا ينجسه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


!!!!!




			و لو تتكرم وضح لى معنى كلمة "لكم" فى الآية
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

أي آية؟



			ليس ما يدخل الفم ينجس الانسان.بل ما يخرج من الفم هذا ينجس الانسان.
12  حينئذ تقدم تلاميذه وقالوا له اتعلم ان الفريسيين لما سمعوا القول نفروا.
13  فاجاب وقال كل غرس لم يغرسه ابي السماوي يقلع.
14  اتركوهم.هم عميان قادة عميان.وان كان اعمى يقود اعمى يسقطان كلاهما في حفرة.
15  فاجاب بطرس وقال له فسّر لنا هذا المثل.
16  فقال يسوع هل انتم ايضا حتى الآن غير فاهمين.
17  ألا تفهمون بعد ان كل ما يدخل الفم يمضي الى الجوف ويندفع الى المخرج.
18  واما ما يخرج من الفم فمن القلب يصدر.وذلك ينجس الانسان.
19  لان من القلب تخرج افكار شريرة قتل زنى فسق سرقة شهادة زور تجديف.
20  هذه هي التي تنجس الانسان.واما الأكل بايد غير مغسولة فلا ينجس الانسان

أنقر للتوسيع...

يعالج المسيح لديهم فكرة ان الأكل نفسه ينجس، فيقول لهم أن لو كانت النجاسة في الأكل نفسه كحقيقة، فهو يأكله الأنسان ثم يخرجه وبالتالي فيكون غير نجسا، لكن الذي يصدر من الإنسان، شتيمة، نميمة، كذب، حلف، نظرات جنسية، إختلاس....إلخ، هذا ينجس الإنسان، لانه صادر من الإنسان نفسه ومن قلبه، والكتاب يقول" من فضلة القلب يتكلم اللسان"..





			يبدو لى الكلام هنا رمزيا أخى العزيز
و الرمز هنا يعود بنا لنقطة البداية مرة أخرى حول رد المسيح على أن الأكل بأيدى غير مغسولة لا ينجس الإنسان
و إفتراضيا أن يكون الطعام حلال لأن الكلام أساسا على الخبز
فالكلام هنا خاص عن عدم ضرورة غسل اليدين قبل أكل الخبز 
فكيف نعممها و نستخدمها فى تحليل كافة الأطعمة ؟؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

أخطأت أخي العزيز

الحديث "بدأ" بهذا الأمر، لكن المسيح لم يرد في هذا الامر بل عممه، فمثلا ستجده لم يقل لهم "أن الأكل بأيدي غير مغسولة" فقط، بل أضاف أن الأكل نفسه لا ينجس الإنسان، فهو أصلح الخاص ( الأكل بأيدي غير مغسولة ) وأصلح العام كما أوضحت لك...





			بعكس تحريم الخنزير 
فقد ورد فى سياق جميع الأطعمة المحرمة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

يا عزيزي، رجاء التركيز، العموم يضم الخصوص، ولا يجوز أن يحل المسيح صنف صنف من الأكل، لكن العام يحل كل الأكل..





			وواضح من سياق الآية أن المقصود بما يدخل الفم هو اليد (لأنها محور الكلام فى الآيات)
و أن ما يخرج منه هو اللسان أو الكلام
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

سامحني، انت مخطيء، والدليل في النص:

17 ألا تفهمون بعد ان كل ما يدخل الفم يمضي الى الجوف ويندفع الى المخرج.


هل اليد تمضي إلى الجوف، وتنتفع إلى المخرج؟



*


> * و أن ما يدخل الفم يخرج إلى (الخلاء) *


*
ما هو هذا؟ هل اليد تخرج إلى الخلاء؟






			أخى ملوكا ليس من حقى تفسير الكتاب المقدس
لذلك أدعوك لمعاينة هذا الرابط
http://st-takla.org/pub_Bible-Interp...hapter-15.html

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *
> و به تفسير الأيات
> فهلا إطلعت عليه ؟ 		*


*
أخي الحبيب، كل هذا مقرؤ منذ زمن فلا تقلق..

**لاحظ في البداية ان المفسر يؤمن بما أؤمن به أنا وبالتالي لن تجد ما يخالفني.. 

أنظر:



*


> *يمضى إلى الجوف ويندفع إلى المخرج=  			 			جعل الله في الإنسان، في الجسم الإنسانى نظاماً بأن يستفيد من كل ما هو  			مفيد في  			 			الطعام 			ويلقى بما ينجسه للخارج. فما هو نجاسة في الطعام يلقيه  			الجسم للخارج.*





*وأيضاً :*



> * 			 3.   			 			 			طالما كان القلب طاهراً لا تستطيع الأطعمة أن تنجسه لأنها تدخل إلى جوف  			الإنسان، فما كان منها مفيداً يتحول إلى أنسجة جديدة، وما كان منها  			ضاراً يخرج إلى الخلاء، وذلك يطهر كل الأطعمة، أي يطرد كل ما هو ضار  			بالجسم عن طريق الإفرازات التي تخرج إلى الخلاء.*






*ربنا يباركك...
*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (23 مارس 2012)

*إسمحوا لى بتكرار أن الفكرة الرئيسية هى : هل أكل أى طعام أياً كان ، يمكن أن يؤدى للإلقاء فى جهنم !!!!!

وإجابتنا نحن هى : لا ، ولكن فى العهد القديم كان الأمر يتعلق بأوامر النهى الإلهى (للظروف السابق توضيحها)، فمخالفة الأمر كان هو الذى يؤدى لجهنم ، وليس الطعام فى ذاته

فمتى تم رفع أوامر النهى -فى العهد الجديد- زالت المخالفة 

فأى شيئ تأكله لا يؤدى بك إلى جهنم 
*


----------



## مـزن لـعـوب (23 مارس 2012)

ههههههههههههه يقول الخنزير طاهر 


معروف ان اكل لحم الخنزير محرم لانه ياكل روث الحيوانات وميلا عضلات الخنزير بالديدان 

فذالك يضر بصحة الانسان 

وكذالك اكل لحم الخنزير يفقد غيرت الانسان على محارمه فنظر الى اليهود لايغارون على حرمة نسائهم


----------



## سرجيوُس (23 مارس 2012)

> عروف ان اكل لحم الخنزير محرم لانه ياكل روث الحيوانات وميلا عضلات الخنزير بالديدان


دا فبلدكم وفدول الغرب الاغبياء
لكن فى اوروبا بيعتنون بالحيوان جدا
اما فبلادكم العربية البدوية لا يهتمون لا بالانسان ولا بالحيوان


----------



## مـزن لـعـوب (23 مارس 2012)

ههههههههههههه يعتنون فيهاا

تعددت الاسباب والموت واحد


----------



## سرجيوُس (23 مارس 2012)

لا ياعمو  هناك فرق


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (23 مارس 2012)

*هل كلامك هذا كلاماً علمياً ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ألاَّ تعلم أن الأوربيين يأكلون منه الملايين !! فهل كلهم مصابين بالدودة !! أم الدودة فى عقول البعض !!!

وهل أكلة تودى بالإنسان إلى جهنم !! أياً كانت !! ما علاقة أكل شيئ ما بالإلقاء فى جهنم !!!

وهل السبب هو الأمراض !! فهل أكل البقر المصاب بجنون البقر ، هل أكله يؤدى للإلقاء فى جهنم !!

أو الدجاج المصاب بإنفلونزا الطيور ، هل أكلها يؤدى للإلقاء فى جهنم !!!!!

يا سيدى الفاضل ، شغَّل عقلك ولو أقل القليل 
*


----------



## be believer (23 مارس 2012)

السبب الحقيقي الذي جعل " محمد " يحرم الخنزير هو لأن الخنزير قد أحبط خطة محمد في إحداث معجزة أمام بعض البدو ,, ( قيل عن قال ) , 
ولكن محمد يتحجج بحجج أخرى في تحريم أكل الخنزير ​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (23 مارس 2012)

*الحقيقة هى أنهم لا يعرفون سبباً واحداً لتحريم الخنزير ، بالرغم من عدم تحريمهم أكل الحصان والحمار والجمل ، وكلها من الحيوانات التى يُستغرب من أكلها

أعتقد أنهم نقلوا هذا التحريم من اليهود ، بدون معرفة ظروف التحريم عند اليهود ، وانه يشمل لستة طويلة منها ما هم يأكلونه فعلاً مثل السابق ذكره وغيره كثير

إنهم يسيرون فى جهالة كبيرة ، ويحاولون التغطية عليها بضجيج شديد مبالغ فيه ، بدون ذرة عقل 

ربنا يصلح أحوالهم المؤسفة 
*


----------



## الباحث الجديد (25 مارس 2012)

عزيزى مولكا
لا زلت عند رأيى فى أن الآيات التى إستشهدت أنت بها لا تتعلق سوى بسلوك النظافة عند تناول الخبز أو الطعام
التحريم كان واضحا و قاطعا
سؤالى الآن
هل لديك نص واضح يدل على تحليل الخنزير بعد تحريمه ؟؟
خصوصا أن الآيات التى ذكرتها أنت لا تفرق بين أى نوع من الطعام
و لو كانت إجابتك أن العموم يشمل الخصوص و معنى الآيات أن كل شيئ أصبح حلال
فأعلم أن هناك قبائل من آكلى لحوم البشر

و لا تقل لى أ، الإنسان مكرم وووو
لأننى سأرد عليك عندها بأن أيضا الخنزير عندكم محرم

يجب أن يكون الإستشهاد ملائم للمنح و المنع معا
فعند الإطلاق ستجدث العديد من المفارقات
لا توجد أى شريعة تحلل كل الطعام

ماذا عن الجيف المنتنه ... أيضا حلال ؟؟
ماذا عن و ماذا عن ؟؟
ستجد المئات من ماذا عن

فلو تكرمت أريد الآيات الأخرى التى قلت أنك لا تتذكرها
و لو تتكرم أن تبحث عنها


----------



## الباحث الجديد (25 مارس 2012)

سؤال آخر فى نفس السياق
هل أكل المسيح لحم الخنزير ؟؟

المسيح قام عامدا بصنع بعض الأمور فى يوم السبت لينهى تحريم العمل فى السبت
لماذا لم يأكل الخنزير لينهى تحريمه ؟؟

أما لو أخبرتنى بأن المسيح تناول لحم الخنزير عندها تنتهى المناقشة فى الحال


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 مارس 2012)

الباحث الجديد قال:


> سؤال آخر فى نفس السياق
> هل أكل المسيح لحم الخنزير ؟؟
> 
> المسيح قام عامدا بصنع بعض الأمور فى يوم السبت لينهى تحريم العمل فى السبت
> ...



*هل تظن أنه لدينا بيان بما كان يأكله السيد المسيح ؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## الباحث الجديد (25 مارس 2012)

لديكم بيان بالتحريمات فى العهد القديم
متى نقضها المسيح ؟؟
عتدما كان ينقض شيئ كان ينقضه بوضوح مثل عمل يوم السبت


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 مارس 2012)

مـزن لـعـوب قال:


> ههههههههههههه يقول الخنزير طاهر
> 
> 
> معروف ان اكل لحم الخنزير محرم لانه ياكل روث الحيوانات وميلا عضلات الخنزير بالديدان



*وهكذا يفعل البط والأوز .... والدجاج فى الأرياف*


----------



## الباحث الجديد (25 مارس 2012)

أين نص تحريم البط و الأوز فى العهد القديم أو العهد الجديد ؟؟

أنا لا أتكلم سوى عن كائن تم تحريمه قى ثلاثة مواضع
أظنها كافية


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 مارس 2012)

> *لا زلت* عند رأيى فى أن الآيات التى إستشهدت أنت بها لا تتعلق سوى بسلوك النظافة عند تناول الخبز أو الطعام
> *التحريم*كان واضحا و قاطعا



عزيزي، سامحني، لم أر ما يدفعني للرد عليك مرة أخرى..

وضعت لك أدلة حرفية..



> هل لديك نص واضح يدل على تحليل الخنزير بعد تحريمه ؟؟


أعطيته لك وكان نص عام أيضا..



> خصوصا أن الآيات التى ذكرتها أنت لا تفرق بين أى نوع من الطعام


وهذا المطلوب أصلا..


> و لو كانت إجابتك أن العموم يشمل الخصوص و معنى الآيات أن كل شيئ أصبح حلال
> فأعلم أن هناك قبائل من آكلى لحوم البشر



جميل، هل هذا يعني أنك قبلت بما قدمت ولكن تبقى لديك مشكلة آكلي لحوم البشر؟



> و لا تقل لى أ، الإنسان مكرم وووو
> لأننى سأرد عليك عندها بأن أيضا الخنزير عندكم محرم


لن أقل لك هذا ولكن إن قلت فلن تقل لي هذا لأني أجبتك بشأن التحريم..



> لا توجد أى شريعة تحلل كل الطعام



عزيزي، تذكر أن دورك هو السؤال ، لا أكثر..


> ماذا عن الجيف المنتنه ... أيضا حلال ؟؟
> ماذا عن و ماذا عن ؟؟
> ستجد المئات من ماذا عن


هل هذا موضوعنا؟



> فلو تكرمت أريد الآيات الأخرى التى قلت أنك لا تتذكرها
> و لو تتكرم أن تبحث عنها


لا احتاج إليها الآن..



> هل أكل المسيح لحم الخنزير ؟؟


ولماذا يأكله المسيح؟ وما الدلالة في أكله أو عدم أكله؟

انت تتكلم معي بمبدأ إسلامي وهو ان السنة كل ما نسب للنبي من فعل او قول أو ....! وهذا لا وجود له في المسيحية..



> المسيح قام عامدا بصنع بعض الأمور فى يوم السبت لينهى تحريم العمل فى السبت


رجاء، لا تضع تفسيرا لهذه الأشياء..


> لماذا لم يأكل الخنزير لينهى تحريمه ؟؟



ولماذا يأكله؟



> أما لو أخبرتنى بأن المسيح تناول لحم الخنزير عندها تنتهى المناقشة فى الحال


ولماذا أخبرك؟


----------



## الباحث الجديد (25 مارس 2012)

بالنسبة للإطلاق و التخصيص أدعوكم لتأمل تلك الآيات


11  كل طير طاهر تأكلون.
12  وهذا ما لا تأكلون منه.النسر والانوق والعقاب
13  والحدأة والباشق والشاهين على اجناسه
14  وكل غراب على اجناسه
15  والنعامة والظليم والسأف والباز على اجناسه
16  والبوم والكركي والبجع
17  والقوق والرّخم والغوّاص
18  واللقلق والببغا على اجناسه والهدهد والخفّاش.
19  وكل دبيب الطير نجس لكم.لا يؤكل.
20  كل طير طاهر تأكلون

فى الآية 11 تم الإطلاق بالتحليل
تم التخصيص بالتحريم فى باقى الآيات
فى الآية 20 تم الإطلاق مرة أخرى

هل تم تحليل ما حرم فى الآيات السابقة للآية 20 ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

لا لم تحلل
لماذا ؟؟؟؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 مارس 2012)

> لديكم بيان بالتحريمات فى العهد القديم


ولدينا بيان بالتحليل في العهد الجديد " بيان عام"



> متى نقضها المسيح ؟؟


المسيح لا ينقض، المسيح يرقى بالأشياء...



> عتدما كان ينقض شيئ كان ينقضه بوضوح مثل عمل يوم السبت


لم ينقض المسيح شيء...


----------



## الباحث الجديد (25 مارس 2012)

إقتباس
"جميل، هل هذا يعني أنك قبلت بما قدمت ولكن تبقى لديك مشكلة آكلي لحوم البشر؟"
نهاية إقتباس

لا عزيزى
ستتبقى مئات المشاكل
هنا لم تصبح مشكلة الخنزير فقط أو أكل الإنسان لبنى جنسه فقط
بل دخل فيها أكل الميت و أكل الجيف و أكل الكلاب و أكل كل المحرمات


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 مارس 2012)

> فى الآية 11 تم الإطلاق بالتحليل


أخطأت، في النص قال" كل طير طاهر"، أي أنه شرط الطهر..



> هل تم تحليل ما حرم فى الآيات السابقة للآية 20 ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


نعم، بشكل عام، فلن ياتي ويقول بجانب كل مما ذكرت ، 
تم التطهير ، تم التطهير ، تم التطهير ..



> لا لم تحلل


طالما تجيب من نفسك، لن أحاورك، إلا عندما تعتذر..


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 مارس 2012)

> ستتبقى مئات المشاكل


جميل، هل هذا يعني أنك قبلت بما قدمت ولكن تبقى لديك مئات المشاكل الأخرى؟


----------



## الباحث الجديد (25 مارس 2012)

عزيزى مولكا
فائق إعتذارى

كيف يتقبل العقل بحل يحوى مئات المشاكل من الأساس ؟؟
ثم بعدها نتناقش فى مئات المشاكل ؟؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 مارس 2012)

> كيف يتقبل العقل بحل يحوى مئات المشاكل من الأساس ؟؟
> ثم بعدها نتناقش فى مئات المشاكل ؟؟


لم ار ردك على السؤال:

*جميل، هل هذا يعني أنك قبلت بما قدمت ولكن تبقى لديك مئات المشاكل الأخرى؟ *


----------



## الباحث الجديد (25 مارس 2012)

دعنا نقول
سنسلم بصحة الرد
لأن التحليل المطلق للطعام بالوضع الذى ذكرته
لن يستقيم مع العديد من الأطعمة

و لذلك لا زلت محتاج للتوضيح


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 مارس 2012)

> سنسلم بصحة الرد


لا تسلم بشيء، فلست هنا لكي " تسلم" انا هنا لأرى إعتراضاتك بالدليل وارد عليها ..
لو كان الرد على نقطة الخنزير إنتهى فهذا ينهي الموضوع..


----------



## الباحث الجديد (25 مارس 2012)

معنى كلامك أن الموضوع إنتهى ؟؟
هل أفتح موضوع جديد بعنوان
" لماذا الكلب محرم أكله ؟؟ "

و هل ستجيبنى بنفس أيات التحريم الموجودة بالعهد القديم التى لم تقبلها لتحريم الخنزير فى العهد الجديد ؟؟
كيف سأربط الموضوع الجديد بالموضوع الحالى ؟؟

أخى مولكا
هذا حوار واحد لكن له عده أوجه


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 مارس 2012)

> معنى كلامك أن الموضوع إنتهى ؟؟


انت الذي يحدد..



> " لماذا الكلب محرم أكله ؟؟ "


لا علاقة لي بما تريد..



> و هل ستجيبنى بنفس أيات التحريم الموجودة بالعهد القديم التى لم تقبلها لتحريم الخنزير فى العهد الجديد ؟؟


الرد سيكون مختلف ..


----------



## الباحث الجديد (25 مارس 2012)

أخى مولكا
أنت من فسرت الآيات بأنها لتحليل الطعام على الإطلاق

كيف الآن لا علاقة لك بتحريم أو تحليل أكل الكلاب 
أو حتى البهائم الميته؟؟
أليس التحليل للطعام عام كما ذكرت  و فسرت ؟؟
هلا وضحت لى كيف تنطبق تلك الآيه على تلك الحالات ؟؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 مارس 2012)

> كيف الآن لا علاقة لك بتحريم أو تحليل أكل الكلاب


يا عزيزي، رجاء التركيز، اقصد ان اقول لك، لا علاقي لي بما تريد ان تفتح به موضوعا او لا تفتح فهذه حريتك..


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 مارس 2012)

أخي، لكي لا نضيع الوقت،
إن كان لديك إعتراض بدليل على موضوع الخنزير ضعه، لاني لا املك الوقت..


----------



## الباحث الجديد (25 مارس 2012)

نعم أعترض 
أولا لوجود 3 نصوص قاطعة بتحريم أكله فى الكتاب
الآية التى ذكرتها عن التحليل العام لكل الأطعمة لم تحل المشكلة

و إلا تفضل بتطبيقها على أكل البهائم الميتة و الكلاب
أم أنها لن تصلح فى هذا الخصوص و لماذا ؟؟؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 مارس 2012)

> أولا لوجود 3 نصوص قاطعة بتحريم أكله فى الكتاب
> الآية التى ذكرتها عن التحليل العام لكل الأطعمة لم تحل المشكلة


تم الرد على كل هذا..



> و إلا تفضل بتطبيقها على أكل البهائم الميتة و الكلاب
> أم أنها لن تصلح فى هذا الخصوص و لماذا ؟؟؟


مرة أخرى، هل كلامك عن اكل الكلاب أم عن " الخنزير "؟
انا اتحدث الآن في موضوع محدد

لا وقت لدي لأضيعه في تشتيت كهذا..

لو كان لك دليل " دليل " ، دليـــــــل" تعارض به كلامي المنصوص عليه نصا فتقدم " بالنص " وليس " برأيك " ..


----------



## الباحث الجديد (25 مارس 2012)

عزيزى مولكا
الأية التى فسرتها انت على انها تحلل كل الطعام لم تحل مشكلة الأطعمة التى ذكرتها لك فى مشاركتى السابقة
لذلك فهى دليل تحليل من وجهة نظرك أنت (أنت الذى رفضت تطبيقها على باقى الأطعمة)

لذلك سأسألك مرة أخرى و أخيرة لأنى أراك تود إنهاء المناقشة
ما الدليل على تحليل أكل الخنزير بعد تحريمه ؟؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 مارس 2012)

> الأية التى فسرتها انت على انها تحلل كل الطعام لم تحل مشكلة الأطعمة التى ذكرتها لك فى مشاركتى السابقة


عزيزي، هل تفهم ما اقول؟
اكلمك عن "الخنزير" وليس عن " الأطعمة التى ذكرتها فى مشاركتى السابقة " فتعود لتقول لي عن " الأطعمة التى ذكرتها لك فى مشاركتى السابقة "؟ هل اتكلم لغة صعبة؟



> لذلك فهى دليل تحليل من وجهة نظرك أنت (أنت الذى رفضت تطبيقها على باقى الأطعمة)


هذا لم يحدث، لم ارفض شيء، كل ما فعلته هو أني سألتك عن دليل يمنع كلامي المؤيد بنصوص حرفية ولم تأت بدليل، بل تريد توسيع دائرة النقاش في هذا الموضوع عن " كل الاطعمة " فقلت لك إفتح موضوع جديد كما تريد، فتعود لتترك الخنزير وتتكلم في " باقي الاطعمة " فأعود فأقول لك تكلم عن الخنزير هنا، فتعود لتتكلم عن " الاطعمة السابقة "  فأعود فأقول لك تكلم عن الخنزير هنا، فتعود لتتكلم عن " الاطعمة السابقة "  فأعود فأقول لك تكلم عن الخنزير هنا، فتعود لتتكلم عن " الاطعمة السابقة "  فأعود فأقول لك تكلم عن الخنزير هنا، فتعود لتتكلم عن " الاطعمة السابقة "  فأعود فأقول لك تكلم عن الخنزير هنا، فتعود لتتكلم عن " الاطعمة السابقة "  فأعود فأقول لك تكلم عن الخنزير هنا، فتعود لتتكلم عن " الاطعمة السابقة "  فأعود فأقول لك تكلم عن الخنزير هنا، فتعود لتتكلم عن " الاطعمة السابقة "  فأعود فأقول لك تكلم عن الخنزير هنا، فتعود لتتكلم عن " الاطعمة السابقة "، فهل كلامي صعب الفهم؟



> لذلك سأسألك مرة أخرى و أخيرة لأنى أراك تود إنهاء المناقشة


لا اريد إنهاء شيء، انا استطيع إنهاء اي مناقشة بالحصار، ولكن هذا لا اريده معك ولكن طلبت منك أن تتكلم معي في موضوعنا ( الخنزير ) وبالـ"دليل"، فلم تعد تتكلم عن الخنزير ولم تعطني دليل، فهل أضيع وقتي في التكرار؟



> ما الدليل على تحليل أكل الخنزير بعد تحريمه ؟؟


راجع الموضوع....


----------



## الباحث الجديد (25 مارس 2012)

أنا أناقش دليل التحليل الذى ذكرته أنت و المتمثل فى آية التحليل الشامل
لماذا إعتبرت هذا توسيع لدائرة النقاش ؟؟
هذه المناقشة فى صميم الموضوع و ليس توسيع للموضوع

الآية التى ذكرتها لا تصلح للتطبيق على كافة الأطعمة
و بالتالى لا تصلح لتحليل الخنزير

إلا لو قبلت مناقشتها معى و إقناعى بالرد على سؤالى عن علاقة تلك الآية بباقى الأطعمة


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 مارس 2012)

> أنا أناقش دليل التحليل الذى ذكرته أنت و المتمثل فى آية التحليل الشامل


هو تحليل شامل.... نعم
انا اناقش الآن ما تكلمت انت عنه ( الخنزير ) ... نعم



> لماذا إعتبرت هذا توسيع لدائرة النقاش ؟؟


طبعا، لان النقاش كان عن " الخنزير " ففجأة تتكلم في كل الباقي!



> الآية التى ذكرتها لا تصلح للتطبيق على كافة الأطعمة
> و بالتالى لا تصلح لتحليل الخنزير


أثبت خطأك بنصوص ومازلت تكرر رأيك ولا تعطيني أدلة، ..

*عذرا ، سأبلغ الإدارة بتشتيتك والكلام بدون دليل..*


----------



## الباحث الجديد (25 مارس 2012)

حسنا عزيزى مولكا لا تغضب
فقط كنت أناقشك
و لا أقصد تشتيتك على الإطلاق

أنت وضعت الجواب
أنا لم أقتنع
هذه مشكلتى أنا

أعتذر لإزعاجك
و فى النهاية تقبل تحياتى على صبرك و مجهودك


----------



## الباحث الجديد (25 مارس 2012)

عزيزى مولكا
بمنتهى الصدق

فهمت ردك متأخرا
إجابتك وصلت
شكرا لك


----------



## أمواج (26 مارس 2012)

الخنزير محرم اكله عند اليهود وعند المسلمين
الا عند المسيحيين 
فكيف يحرم الله على فئة من الناس ويترك فئة؟؟


----------



## حبيب يسوع (26 مارس 2012)

للاسف لم اجد اجابة مباشرة اريد بوضوح هل الخنزير محرم ام لا


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 مارس 2012)

هل نستكمل؟


----------



## الباحث الجديد (29 مارس 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> هل نستكمل؟



انت ذكرت أن كل الأطعمة حلال 
أنا أضم صوتى لصوت "حبيب يسوع"

أريد إجابة بسيطة و مباشرة و لن أناقشك فيها
فقط لتلخيص الموضوع


هل أكل الخنزير حلال ؟؟

أريد الإجابة بنعم أو لا ؟؟
منتظر الإجابة بنعم أم لا فقط 
شكرا مسبقا


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 مارس 2012)

> أريد إجابة بسيطة و مباشرة و لن أناقشك فيها


انت ذكرت الإجابة بنفسك في أول سطر في ردك ومع ذلك تقول أنك تريد الإجابة؟


----------



## My Rock (30 مارس 2012)

يُغلق بسبب التشتيت من قِبل صاحب الموضوع


----------

